# Open Range 5Th Wheel



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Well it's been quite a while since Sherry and I visited the RV show and saw the "Open Ranges". Still can't get them off my mind. The numbers are hard to beat. The floor plans are awesome and the quality definitely seems to be there with these Units. We really Like the Flagstaff 8524RLS as well

Have to do some hard thinking over the next few months if we are going to trade in our 21RS , but it just might be time to jump into a 5th wheel.

OpenRanges
Flagstaff 8524RLS


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The Open Range 5ers are absolutely gorgeous. I've been looking at them for some time - just can't afford to pull the trigger for a few more years.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I can see how people can live full time in those...they are gorgeous! I can't believe some of the finishes in them. Love the vessel sink!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw them at the show too and I just cant afford that kinda cash right now, oh and I have to buy a big ol' truck to pull it. Guess thats a problem too. Oh well, one can dream.....


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I am loving the 335BHS from open range.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Those Open Ranges, imo, have the best tech out there. Check out the R-Values of the units. I have seen both Ghosty's and Proffsionl's and they are amazing. If they had a decent bunk plan for 3 kids...

-CC


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I saw them at the show too and I just cant afford that kinda cash right now, oh and I have to buy a big ol' truck to pull it. Guess thats a problem too. Oh well, one can dream.....


One of the nice thing about the Flagstaff or the open ranges is you don't need a big 'ol truck. 
Definitely 1/2 ton Tow-able. 
Seems it would be very tow friendly for my f250 V10.

Flagstaff
UVW 5,823 lbs.
Hitch Weight 1,056 lbs.
Axle Weight 4,767 lbs.
Exterior Length 26' 1"

OpenRange 
280RLS
UVW 8,113 lb.
Dry Hitch Wt. 1,460 lb.
Dry Axle Wt. 6,653 lb.
Gross NCC 2,147 lb.


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

The 399BHS Has two slide out bunk beds, In my dreams I see myself getting that one.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scooter said:


> One of the nice thing about the Flagstaff or the open ranges is you don't need a big 'ol truck.
> Definitely 1/2 ton Tow-able.
> Seems it would be very tow friendly for my f250 V10.
> 
> ...


Check those numbers again please. Most 1/2 tons have ~1600 lbs payload. The open range is 1460 and the hitch will be at least 150 lbs. That's your payload right there. Just put your 150 lb frame into the driver's seat and you are all set.








I don't disgree that you could get away with it on the Flagstaff, but that's about it for 1/2 ton towables...

Edited.... Either should be fine for a 3/4 ton like you have though....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea maybe your close. I wouldnt worry. Prolly 90% of all 1/2 tons being used as a tow vehicle is overloaded. 1400 on your hitch would be dangerous. 1400 in the bed id totally safe.

If thats what you want, I'd go and not look back. But since you have a f250, moot point anyway.

Many 1/2 tons are pulling 30 foot plus 5ers and do just fine.

In all my years and over 2 million miles, Ive never seen a wreck when a 1/2 ton was pulling a 5er that is close to its ratings. Well ive never seen a wreck at all.. I couldnt count all the 3/4 ton 5er wrecks ive seen.

Reasons.. the 3/4 ton guys will go way way over there ratings. A 1/2 ton will drag its butt at just over the ratings. Even the boneheads know there truck is overloaded when the truck is dragging its butt. 3/4 tons get much more abused than 1/2 tons do.

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll chime in, since I have one.

We liked the floorplans/features. I really liked the slide mechanisms they used (we had a LOT of trouble with the slide on our Sydney). As an added plus, while we have had issues, their customer service has been great! They clearly want to prove themselves in the marketplace (the two year warranty didn't hurt, either).

Standout features we liked were use of the 20 lb propane canisters (you just swap them out, no more refilling), the number of slides for the weight (ours has 5 slides but weighs 12K lbs.), the storage space (huge basement), built-in tank flushers, the dual bathrooms (the kids have their own half bath), the three HDTVs, the extra insulation (twice what our Sydney had), and the dual pane windows.

I'm sure there is more that I'm not thinking of, but overall we are very happy. I'm a bit jealous since they now have a 4 point leveling system (a la motorhome) that negates the need for leveling blocks. They also now have JT Strongarm stabilizers as an option (I am likely going to have these installed on my trailer).

Feel free to PM me if you have further questions. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Silvrsled said:


> I am loving the 335BHS from open range.


Same here -- my Open Range 335BHS is absolutely GREAT


----------

